# Back hurting



## CyclingSAM (18 Apr 2009)

When i do a 2 mile + cycle my back seems to start hurting, i think this is because im not sitting in the right postion my back is usually straight. And somehow it still hurts is there any site that tells you the correct postion?

Or any tips to stop it from hurting?


----------



## MacB (18 Apr 2009)

Sam, the advice I got on here, which helped me, was to sort out saddle height and reach:-

Saddle height - when sat on the saddle, with a pedal in the 6o'clock, position, your heel should just touch that pedal, without having to reach. This got me a saddle a lot higher than I expected, I can't touch ground either side. It isn't perfect but will give a close approximation. To tweak further I used the idea, pain/ache in front of knee, saddle too low, in back of knee, saddle too high.

Reach - this was harder for me to work out, you need to get your saddle in the correct position on the rails. Then you can tweak bars via length of stem, spacers on steerer tube and angle of stem. I found this trial and error and needed Aperitif on a ride to actually sort rails bit with me. The rest I've just kept tweaking til it felt good.

Point to note, measure/mark all positions before adjusting, so that you can get things back and also know how much you've moved stuff.


----------



## montage (18 Apr 2009)

CyclingSAM said:


> Or any tips to stop it from hurting?



Sit under an apple tree.


----------



## montage (18 Apr 2009)

good advice from MacB, also if you have the option of raising/tilting the stem, this can relieve back pain.

It could just be you getting used to longer rides, but you say after two miles? I would guess it is to do with saddle reach - try moving the saddle forward a little as MacB suggests.

It could be that you have extremely weak lower back muscles, simple to correct, just google lower back/core excersizes and you are away.



> my back is usually straight.


My understanding is that you should arch your back forwards (i.e. roll shoulders forwards) which cycling.


----------



## CyclingSAM (18 Apr 2009)

Ill do this 3 times a week - it says beginners to do 1-2 but ill do 3 

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYJ1XVNi46Q


----------



## Joe24 (18 Apr 2009)

Is your saddle level?


----------



## Young Un (18 Apr 2009)

be warned about that exercise - the plank (which is what it is known as round here) absolutely kills the first times you do it.


----------



## Joe24 (18 Apr 2009)

Young Un said:


> be warned about that exercise - the plank (which is what it is known as round here) absolutely kills the first times you do it.



I am amazing at the plank
It only hurt me abit when i was doing it, not after though


----------



## Hont (20 Apr 2009)

Definitely check saddle height. If your saddle is too high, your hips might be rolling which is bad for the lower back.

A straight back is not actually a bad thing - bending forward is actually bad for the back, but because your legs are forward of your hips when cycling the strain is reduced.


----------



## zacklaws (21 Apr 2009)

Moving the seat back or forward can make a big difference as I have just found out for a bad back. Having read this thread earlier I thought I would move my seat forward as I had set it right back so that when my knee was bent at 90dgs my centre of my knee would be over the centre of the pedal which sorted out my aching knee's but started leaving me with a back ache, probably caused by over stretching.

Today I moved the seat forward by just half an inch, did not think it would make much difference that small amount, but straight away noticed more of my weight was supported by my arms and apart from after a very hard climb up a hill, I never suffered any backache over a 50 mile run..

Only problem was my knees ached like hell again right from the word go till I almost finished.

My next strategy will be to move my seat back quarter of an inch and if that does not sort my knee's out and still stop me from getting backache, maybe to move the saddle fully back again and raise the handlebars, but then I will be overstretching again but my back may not be so bent over. 

Its a vicious circle


----------



## Hont (21 Apr 2009)

@Zacklaws - might be worth trying the seat back but lower. Moving the seat forward generally puts you closer to the pedals so it might be the reduced stretch that was helping your back.


----------



## zacklaws (21 Apr 2009)

I have thought of that but I find with my seat lower I get an ache in the top of my thighs which runs up from my knee upwards for about 8 inches.

But I will give it another go, I'm slowly getting there, just a bit more tweaking I believe.


----------



## Bodhbh (23 Apr 2009)

zacklaws said:


> Moving the seat back or forward can make a big difference as I have just found out for a bad back. Having read this thread earlier I thought I would move my seat forward as I had set it right back so that when my knee was bent at 90dgs my centre of my knee would be over the centre of the pedal which sorted out my aching knee's but started leaving me with a back ache, probably caused by over stretching.
> 
> Today I moved the seat forward by just half an inch, did not think it would make much difference that small amount, but straight away noticed more of my weight was supported by my arms and apart from after a very hard climb up a hill, I never suffered any backache over a 50 mile run..
> 
> ...


I recently lowered the bars on my tourer - I'd not used it much recently and got used to the more head down position on my work bike (which I'd done several 70+ mile rides on no problem).

It felt okay, but caused me no end of backache after 30 miles or so and sitting around after a ride. Last month been trying slightly different stem lengths, angles, skirting around the exact position I'm on on the workbike, then giving it a good run for the weekend in each setup to give it a chance - same, backache.

By iteration, got a more or less comfy postion, but noticed the real root of the problem today after riding the work bike 20miles and then hoping on the tourer for the same route - the frigging seat angle!

I tilted the Brooks saddle very slightly nose-up on the tourer to give me some purchase when it was new (otherwise it's like sliding around on a dinner plate). This is fine in an upright position, but when you're lent forward it presses into the front of the groin and you arch your back to accomadate it without even releasing - hence backache. On the workbike with a 100% level saddle (Bioflex Sport) it's a non-issue. The tilt on the Brooks must have only been 5 degrees or somesuch, but enuff.

Anyhow rant over, non-issue now, just back from the pub and glad I've solved something.


----------



## zacklaws (23 Apr 2009)

Well I dropped my seat, but only half the distance that I had raised it and after a 20 mile run, from the word go as predicted top of my thighs started to hurt along with my knees, but no back pain. That was yesterday.

Today, moved my seat back now half the distance that I had moved it forward and no pains anywhere during a 50 mile run. Only problem was I run out of steam as I seem to be putting a bit more effort into pedalling now being slightly lower and my legs being slightly benter. But not too worried about that at moment as it could have been more energy related and not enough to eat prior to ride. Will find out at weekend.


----------



## CyclingSAM (25 Apr 2009)

Lowerd seat, so my feet are about an inch off the floor and back is still hurting.

My leg is about 25 degrees when my pedal is at 6'o Clock.

Any other tips?


----------



## spandex (25 Apr 2009)

Ok Sam you have had some good tips so far but I am taking it that your bike is set up right? which by your last post it is. I need to ask is the bike the right size for you! how to find out is by standing over the top tube when there how much room do you have it is ment to be around 1 / 1.1/2" if that is right then put your heal on the peddal your leg should be strate with no movemant of the hips.


----------



## cheadle hulme (25 Apr 2009)

Probably not the most helpful post I'll ever write, but time is a great healer.

Your back and core is made up of muscles which will develop memory and therefore hurt less once they are used to the position. Doing core exercises (plank, crunch etc) will help, but nothing beats time on the road.

This assumes you've followed advice above re position.


----------



## spandex (25 Apr 2009)

It is not that cheadle it is not the core muscles that are the problem it is the bike set up/frame size. But you are right in the over way if the bike was the right size and they was going to be training for a long ride... I would say yes you do need to be getting your body in shape for it Ie you core muscles is a very good thing (not like me Helen)


----------



## CyclingSAM (25 Apr 2009)

This is my bike http://i40.tinypic.com/xkr7k5.jpg

Im 6.1/6.2 not sure if you see if it goes with my size?

Also what do you mean the top tube? Can you get a screenshot of it?


----------



## Joe24 (26 Apr 2009)

Is your saddle level?
The top tube might be what you know as cross bar.
Its the bar at the top of the bike that goes from the saddle to the handlebars, to put it simple.


----------



## CyclingSAM (26 Apr 2009)

So you want me to put stand over the tube?

and see if my feet reach the floor?


----------



## Joe24 (26 Apr 2009)

No, they will reach the floor. Theres no if, they will reach the floor. Its what gap there is between the top tube and your cock, basicly.
This only works if your top tube is level, on compact frames where the top tubes slope it wont really give a good sign.

Is your seat level? Check if it is. I have been told many times to get mine level because it will cause back problems. And even had a mate make me level the seat out, or even him do it.


----------



## punkypossum (27 Apr 2009)

What frame size is your bike?


----------



## Brainstorm (28 Apr 2009)

All I can say is keep experimenting with your bike setup. Following a car accident 10 years ago I have had all kinds of problems. I honestly thought I would never be able to ride longer rides. After a lot of trying I have finally found a setup that works for me. I still get some discomfort after a longer ride, but nothing compared to before. I ended up with my bars a bit higher than before.

If you really want to get serious about it then contact someone professional to fit your bike for you. If you are in the UK then rock and road in southampton do fitting for £150, it takes 3 to 4 hours.


----------



## e-rider (28 Apr 2009)

If your back hurts after just 2 miles then I'd see a doctor rather than adjusting the bike!

Setting up the bike correctly is very important but if you are having trouble after 2 miles then you have back trouble, not bike trouble.

Riding a poorly adjusted/fitting bike will cause aches and pains usually after 25+ miles.


----------



## xpc316e (28 Apr 2009)

I am in agony after riding a conventional bike for less than a couple of miles. This is despite following all the 'rules' about set-up. One of my problems is pain in my hands: I know that this is carpal tunnel syndrome, but instead of seeing my GP for this, and the other problems, I thought laterally. I bought a recumbent and can now ride for hours without any pain, or even discomfort. I have no neck pain, no shoulder pain, no back pain, no pain in the hands, and no pain in the perineum. Normal bikes have riding positions that can cause a whole raft of problems, and recumbents solve them for me. I can now cycle as I used to 30 years ago, so please do not rule out 'bents if you want to remain riding.


----------



## punkypossum (28 Apr 2009)

But he wants to win the tour de france! A recumbent might be a problem...


----------



## CyclingSAM (30 Apr 2009)

Not to win the TDF but to get into it.

But id aim for winning


----------



## Kmarshall (13 May 2009)

i think it would really help is you stretch your legs and arms lift your shoulder.. moving your arms side to side will help you mend you back..






avoid slouching or having your waist or shoulder to the right or left the whole time coz it might lead to scoliosis..


----------



## Chromatic (22 May 2009)

CyclingSAM said:


> This is my bike http://i40.tinypic.com/xkr7k5.jpg
> 
> Im *6.1/6.2* not sure if you see if it goes with my size?
> 
> Also what do you mean the top tube? Can you get a screenshot of it?




Do you mean you are 6'1" to 6'2"? If so I think that bike is too small for you.


----------

